# DC Purging Hand Sanitizer



## PogDog (Sep 23, 2020)

We've been getting hit with bulk loads of Hand Sanitizer in all sizes. Looking at the trailer numbers for yesterday alone, there was 2000 eaches of just Raw Sugar items sent. We're sitting on so much excess, and nowhere to put it. Tried to do a transfer back and the screen just said, FLAMMABLE and wouldn't let us transfer.

Anyone else's DC sending exorbitant amounts of hand sanitizer or other similar?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes


----------



## MrT (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 23, 2020)

We made a waist-high pallet of it because we are so oversaturated. Nowhere to put any hand soap should any come in because the aisle is flexed with sanitizer.

At this point, we may as well give out one free with any purchase, lol.


----------



## PogDog (Sep 23, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> We made a waist-high pallet of it because we are so oversaturated. Nowhere to put any hand soap should any come in because the aisle is flexed with sanitizer.
> 
> At this point, we may as well give out one free with any purchase, lol.



We have 4 pallets of various kinds of hand sanitizer. This is in addition to the endless amounts of hand sanitizer we received over the past couple months that haven't sold. Easily thousands of bottles are in our inventory now.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 23, 2020)

Yep.  My back room space is filled to the gills with it and I've even encroached on another DBO's space.

I've joked about throwing in a freebie bottle with every online order.  And I kind of want to tally up just how much I have, just out of curiosity.

When my city finally gets back to in-person instruction (most area school systems are online for at least the next 6 weeks or so), I expect more bottles will be sold.  But for right now, sure wish the DC would stop already.


----------



## Snarf (Sep 23, 2020)

Same at my store. We got a push of about 25 cases last week when we are already sitting on thousands of units. 

I get why it's not sweepable, but I just don't agree with the reasoning. We generally do a better job sending out merchandise compared to how we receive it. We should be allowed to sweep flammable merchandise. Even if we could HQ would block it because stores would surely flood DCs with it.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 24, 2020)

We made an entire aisle and at least one end cap of just hand sanitizer.


----------



## Shani (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, and it needs to stop! We have thousands of bottles of multiple kinds! It's not selling. Only the Germ-X and Purell were selling, and even those are selling much slower than they were before. We have nowhere else to flex it. We have no more space to backstock it. It's just getting thrown on a pallet and ignored at this point.


----------



## jenna (Sep 25, 2020)

yes.


----------



## JAShands (Sep 25, 2020)

Just wait until the flu starts making its rounds.


----------



## Luck (Sep 26, 2020)

We need the space for all the Christmas trees
 and gift wrap we are starting to process! Its Q4 baby DCs needs above all else!


----------



## JohnSith373 (Sep 26, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> When we tried to send it back we were told it was something about the DC not being able to keep that much flammable stuff. But the stores can? The trucks can bring it but they can't take it? Sounds like a line. To me they over-bought and don't have any other place to go with it. SO HQ, PUT IT IN THE AD!!! 50% OFF!! Let us give some a lot away.


An exception sweep can be made if you MySupport it with HQ. Check on workbench for transfer (sweep).
I haven’t tried it yet with hand sanitizer as our SD said keep it all.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes.  But Karen only wants Purell.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 26, 2020)

To be fair, the Raw Sugar sanitizers are not good. We get so many returns of that label.


----------



## Sisyphus (Sep 26, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> An exception sweep can be made if you MySupport it with HQ. Check on workbench for transfer (sweep).
> I haven’t tried it yet with hand sanitizer as our SD said keep it all.


Its crazy but that's who told us they weren't taking it back


----------



## Sisyphus (Sep 29, 2020)

Worried about more shortages, grocery stores are stockpiling goods - https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/27/business/grocery-stores-stockpiling-pandemic/index.html

This article talks about grocery stores but the idea of stockpiling makes me wonder if there is a chance that is what corp is doing with the hand sanitizer. Being concerned about another Covid go-round.


----------



## jenna (Sep 29, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> Worried about more shortages, grocery stores are stockpiling goods - https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/27/business/grocery-stores-stockpiling-pandemic/index.html
> 
> This article talks about grocery stores but the idea of stockpiling makes me wonder if there is a chance that is what corp is doing with the hand sanitizer. Being concerned about another Covid go-round.


I think they freaked out, over bought, and anticipated the demand would be higher or that the supply chain would stay "broken." -- aka had no idea how quickly it would actually be replenished.

They need to suck it up and start clearancing out more of the no-name brands.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 29, 2020)

jenna said:


> I think they freaked out, over bought, and anticipated the demand would be higher or that the supply chain would stay "broken." -- aka had no idea how quickly it would actually be replenished.
> 
> They need to suck it up and start clearancing out more of the no-name brands.



Megababe is discontinued now. That's a start I guess.


----------

